# the dude



## jerms (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey now, just checking in... shopping for my first bow, rifle guy previously, reloader, bullet caster...

hoping to learn about this gig...


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk jerms. Have fun here.


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome to AT.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome to AT, glad to have ya here.


----------



## TreeApron (Nov 15, 2006)

welcome dude,


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to At


----------

